# Calgary Anarchist Bookfair 2009



## roadbike (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm currently on the organizing committee for this year's Calgary Anarchist Bookfair and would like to put the invite out to you folks to come and check it out. It's happening the last weekend in April (24 - 26) and will definitely be worth checking out.

It's happening at the Bridgeland Rehab Center which is located along a couple of transit routes and will, of course, feature a variety of vendors from across the colonized NW, workshops, free vegan food (I'm on the committee, and, it alone'll be worth making the trek for), music, billeting, free child care, and more. Our keynote speaker this year is Ron Sakolsky, anarchist surrealist author, poet, DJ, and radio pirate who's pretty rad. Themes surrounding the opposition to the 2010 Olympics to be discussed.

The website needs to be updated, but, check it out anyways for contact info.

bookfair.anarchistservices.ca

I'm going to attach the callout for workshops below.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## roadbike (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all,

The calgary anarchist bookfair 2009 is now accepting workshop proposals.
We are sorry that this callout has been put forward so late, but it is the
best that could be done under current conditions. To submit an application
please go to our website (bookfair.anarchistservices.ca) and click the
"workshop" link. On the page it will direct you to, there will be another
link to submit the workshop application. Do not be fooled by the old date,
you are in the right place. All applications must be in by wednesday april
8th. and the workshops will be posted no later than wednsday april 15th.

Once again we are sorry for the short notice and especially sorry if the
short notice prevents you from doing your workshop.

Sincerly,

the workshop commitee.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2009)

awesome man, i can't make it, but i wish you the best of luck! you should post this in the calendar too, if you have time.


----------



## katiehabits (Apr 2, 2009)

more info please!! where is this? is it close to the 4th street bridge cuz that's where i'd be sleeping if i go.


----------



## roadbike (Apr 4, 2009)

It's close. But, if you need a place to sleep while you're in town and are down with it, there's billeting going on for the book fair at some of the houses here in town. Wish I could offer to put you up, but my house is gone at the end of the month and my housemates aren't down with billeting folks while we're getting that all sorted out.

It's located at 
7 11 St NE, a two minute walk east of the Bridgeland C-Train station.

Meals provided (super great vegan food, I'm on the kitchen committee, so it's gonna be good) and if you need transit tickets I may have enough Calgary Dollars that I can't use once I hit the trains East after the book fair's over that I can pass along to you so you can pick some up from the Arusha Center if you need 'em.


----------

